
Ask HN: What does the ideal office include? - BennyInc
Our company is calling for suggestions on what we&#x27;d like our offices to look like &#x2F; include &#x2F; feature.<p>I think variable height desks, walls that can be drawn on (whiteboard like), large monitors in meeting rooms, small phone booth like boxes for ad-hoc meetings and conference calls, air conditioning, ...<p>What else would you suggest?
======
sheraz
Silence. Give all of your employees, not just the devs, the joy of silence and
focus.

And a nice espressso machine to boot :)

